# فرق السن بين ( العشاق و المقبلين على الزواج )



## Alexander.t (29 سبتمبر 2009)

*




*​ 

*الى اى مدى يمكن ان نقبل فرق السن بين الطرفين*​ 

*مثلا ينفع حد يحب حد اكبر منو بالسن طبعا الكلام للانثى*​ 
*لان المعروف ان الرجل بيكون عمره اكبر من الانثى* ​ 

*هل تقبلين شخص اصغر منك سنا والى اى مدى تقبلين ذلك ( كم سنه فرق فى نظرك تتقبلينها)؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## النهيسى (30 سبتمبر 2009)

المهم الحب والتفاهم وليس السن ضروريا
شكرا للموضوع


----------



## KOKOMAN (30 سبتمبر 2009)

متابعـــ الرود معاك يا بطل ​


----------



## zezza (30 سبتمبر 2009)

بص يا مينا هو الاهم يكون فى تفاهم و حب حقيقى و ده كلام عام بالنسبة لاى علاقة 

و بالنسبة لموضوع السن فمن وجهة نظرى ان احلى فرق بيكون 4 سنين لحد 8 سنين ممكن يكون كتير شوية بس انا بحس ان الراجل بيكون نضج فيها .... 
و ما بشجعش ابدا ان اى بنت تتجوز ولد اصغر منها بيبقى في ظلم للبنت و للولد ....... بعد فترة من الجواز هيحسوا بانهم ضيعوا فرصة احسن كانت ممكن تيجى و خصوصا الولد ممكن يفكر بكدة لما يلاقى كل اصحابه متجوزيين بنات فى العشرينات و هو واخد واحدة فى التلاتين اكيد هيضايق و خصوصا ان البنت بتكبر بسرعة عن الولد نفسيا او جسديا

شكرا مينا على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Alexander.t (24 أكتوبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> المهم الحب والتفاهم وليس السن ضروريا
> شكرا للموضوع


 

*ميرسى النهيسى على مرورك نورتنى*​


----------



## white rose (25 أكتوبر 2009)

*ممكن تكون الأنثى اكبر من الرجل بس ما يكون الفارق كتير لعدة اسباب نفسية و فيزيولوجية

و كمان ممكن يكون الرجل اكبر من الأنثى بس كمان ما يكون الفارق كتير و كمان لعدة اسباب نفسية

و فيزيولوجية

و طبعا هالأسباب متعلقة بالطرفين*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (25 أكتوبر 2009)

هو طبعا يا مينا اهم حاجة فى الحب التفاهم والاحساس بالحب نفسه
بس مش حاسة ان لو الولد او الراجل اصغر من البنت هتكون حاجة نافعة
مهما كان فى حب هيكون ليها تأثيرات بعد كده 
وميرسى ع الموضوع ومتابعة الاراء​


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (25 أكتوبر 2009)

الحب والتفاهم حلوين مش وحشين لاكن الاحسن ان يكون الرجل هو الاكبر بفارق يتراوح من 4الى 8  سنوات لانه بيكون ناضج عقليا ومتفهم امور الحياه بطريقة حضارية مش بطريقة عاطفية زى المراة​ ​


----------



## ارووجة (25 أكتوبر 2009)

زي ماقالو مدام في تفاهم وحب واحترام متبادل...مابهم فارق العمر...بس مفضل يكون الرجل قد الانثى او اكبر منها...لانه خبرته في الحياة هتفيدهم...ومعروف الرجل سند المراة...
رغم احيانا الخبرة لا تتعلق بالعمر!

شكرا عالموضوع الحلو
ربنا يباركك


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (25 أكتوبر 2009)

فى راى ان الراجل اصغر ده مستحييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييل ولا اوافق ابدا لكن يكون اكبر بفرق لحد 3 سنين او5 ومش اكتر من كده فى راااااااااااااااااااااااااى


----------



## ناجح ناصح جيد (25 أكتوبر 2009)

بكل محبة أقول
لو علم كل منا معنى كلمة عشاق فى كلمة الله لشطبناها من قاموس حياتنا
فالمسيحية لاتعرف سوى الحب
رجاء عمل بحث فى ايات الكتاب المقدس لتعرف مضمون ومفهوم الكلمة
واليكم رابط دراسة عن ذلك
سلسلة خماسية عاطفية ، روحية( 2- العشق) دراسة ناجح ناصح جيد 
الرب يبارككم
شكراً


----------



## Alexander.t (20 أبريل 2010)

kokoman قال:


> متابعـــ الرود معاك يا بطل ​




*تنورنى حبيبى*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (20 أبريل 2010)

*انا مع الكل فى ان الاهم التفاهم
بس برضو مش احبذ ان تكون البنت اكبر​*


----------



## johna&jesus (20 أبريل 2010)

_*انا راى ان طالما الولد هيعرف يحتوى البيت بحبه وحنانه مهما كان فرق السن  هيعرف يتعدى المرحلة دى*_
_*بس لازم يكون فى حب كبيرررررررررررر   وتفاهم   وشكرا يا جميل*_​


----------



## ميرنا (20 أبريل 2010)

*



هل تقبلين شخص اصغر منك سنا والى اى مدى تقبلين ذلك 

أنقر للتوسيع...

مش ممكن وافق انو يكون اصغر منى مهما كان خصوصا اننا فى مجتمع شرقى لو فى وقت نسيه دا بسبب مشاعرهم بعدين مش هتتنسى *


----------



## bashaeran (20 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا على موضوع الرائع بس العشق نابع من الحب لكن ليس على غرار افكار الخيال مثل المسلسلات الغربية كانت او محلية لكن العشق بنظري هو كما فعل الرب بذل نفسه من اجل احبائه.*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (20 أبريل 2010)

ممممم..
أنا من رأيى أقصى فرق ممكن يكون هو 5 سنين عشان يقدروا يكون قريبين من بعض فى تفكيرهم ويكونوا متفاهمين أكتر مع بعض 
ومفضلش أبدا أن الرجل يكون أصغر من زوجته .. لالا مش حباها خااااالص شكلها مش حلو :59:
وكمان محبش يكون الاتنين فى سن واحد 
الأفضل يكون الرجال أكبر منها بكام سنة كده وميتعداش الخمسة زى ماقولت 
لان هو اللى هيكون مسئول عنها بعد والدها فصعب يكون أصغر منها أو فى سنها بالظبط 
واللى يكبر عنك بيوم يعرف عنك بسنة :fun_lol:
شكرا للموضوع يا معقد أنت :new6:
أحم ..
قصدى ياد يا مينا​


----------



## عادل نسيم (21 أبريل 2010)

* أخي مينا*
*إذا كانت إرادة الله موجودةفي تنشئة هذه الزيجة فالرب له مقاصد معينة وهناك قصص كثير تؤكد ذلك*


----------



## hangel999 (22 أبريل 2010)

شكرا للموضوع المهم ده انا من رائي ان فرق السن لما بيكون اكتر من 10 سنين بيكون فرق كبير شوية ومانصحش حد يرتبط بالشكل ده


----------



## besm alslib (22 أبريل 2010)

*برايي الشخصي ان السن ما الو علاقه في التفاهم او اقامة العلاقه *

*يمكن سلبيته الوحيده من ناحية الشكل وبس بالنسبه للطرفين *

*زمان كنت بقول الفرق لازم يكون لاكبر تقدير عشر سنين ( يكون الرجل اكبر )*

*لكن هلا برايي ما لازم يكون في هالنوع من التفكير *

*لان مش كل صغير السن بيكون طايش ولا كل بالغ هو حكيم *

*وبنفس الوقت مش كل شاب روحه شباب ولا كل كبير في السن روحه روح عجايز *

*التفاهم والتاكد من العقليه برايي هو المهم وهو اهم من فرق السن *

*لان الحياة الزوجيه مش مجرد سنه واتنين نتحملها وتمضى انما هي عمر بحاله*

*فان كان فرق السن مناسب لكن العقل مختلف تماما ولا يوجد تقبل افكار للطرف الاخر*

*فهتكون الحياة عباره عن جحيم مستمر *

*لهيك ارجع واكرر كلامي المهم في اي علاقه قبل ما ندقق على فرق السن ندقق على *

*اسلوب التفكير ومستواه *




*شكرا على الموضوع الرب يباركك*​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (22 أبريل 2010)

امممممممممممممممممم مش عارفه اقول ايه سبق وسألت السؤال دا ومالقيتش أجابه تريحنى
بس ميرسى ليك يا مينا


----------



## ميرنا (22 أبريل 2010)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> امممممممممممممممممم مش عارفه اقول ايه سبق وسألت السؤال دا ومالقيتش أجابه تريحنى
> بس ميرسى ليك يا مينا


 
تريحك ازاى يعنى كل واحد رد فى الموضوع بيرد من وجه نظرة هو بس مش فاهمة يعنى ايه مفيش اجابة ريحتك


----------



## ponponayah (22 أبريل 2010)

*فى شباب بتكون كبيرة وبتكون مش عاقلة وبتكون دماغها صغيرة اوى 
وفى شباب بتكون صغيرة وعاقلة وفاهمة كويس اوى هى بتعمل اية
لا انا مش امانع لو هو فعلا ابن ربنا اللى ليا 

موضوع جااااااااااامد يا مينا
يسوع يبارك حياتك​*


----------

